# Extended offer from Jamminjigs



## Jamminjigs (Dec 14, 2003)

Hello all,

Because we had such a huge response to our free neon kit, we would like to extend the offer until the end of the ice fishing season. I know a few of you put orders in after the deadline, but we still included the free kit after the offer had expired. I want to thank all you for all the positive feedback, and all the orders you have all placed.

Again, our offer is, if you purchase $25.00 or more in merchandise from either one of our sites, we will send you a free 19pc super neon glow kit. If you order from both sites we will combine the order to equal $25.00 to qualify for the free kit.

The 19pc kit includes the following:
3 - Neon Minnows
3 - Neon Fat Teardrops
3 - Neon Teardrops
3 - Neon Crappie Glows
7 - Neon Ants

Thanks again,
Brian
www.jamminjigs.com
www.baddoglures.com


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Brian, Thanks! I was trying to think of an idea for some stocking stuffers and I think you've given me an excellent idea for some. Gonna put another order in tonight or in the morning!


----------



## frozen (Dec 18, 2000)

Just put my order in. Can't wait to try them out! Thanks


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

2nd. order coming atcha! you guys rule!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I bought several hundred of these last year, gave a lot a way as gifts. These guys have a great produt at a great price, the glowing never stops and the fish love them, even in the sumemr months the smaller ones are hot at nights for the gills and perch!


----------



## BilgeRat (Mar 30, 2002)

Brian, 

Many thanks for calling back with answers to my questions last thursday night. I got my jigs Saturday ( hats off to your fast shipping). The jigs look real cool and can't wait to try them out on SAFE :yikes: ice.


----------



## cdm911 (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks Brian! I placed my order last night and then realized that I had actually missed the deadline. What a pleasant suprise to see that I didn't. You guys are great! This is definitely not the last time that you will be receiving an order from me.

Chuck


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Ordered mine friday (christmas eve) and got them on monday. Can't beat that. 
very happy with the quality and expecially the service these guys give. Keep up the good work and great doing bussiness with you.

chad1


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Wife dragged me to one of those Shipshewana deals that go around to the different cities. Only thing I found there was some nice looking ice fishing jigs.  That was the good part, the bad part was I highly overpaid on them. When I got to thinking was these the Jamming jigs everybody been raving over, I looked on the site sure as crap they was. :smile-mad I paid $1.25 each when I saw on the site they was .45 cents each. My order will be going in this week.

Lonnie


----------



## salmonboy86 (Sep 23, 2003)

Sounds like evryone got there jigs fast did anyone take over 4 days ordered on sunday and havent gotten them yet no big rush just wondering.


----------



## FISHWISH (Sep 1, 2003)

Sorry Salomnboy, I ordered mine on Monday 1/3 and got mine today. Hang in there. I bet yours will come tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Just ordered !!! Great looking jigs guys I will spread the word on your terrific product at a reasonable $$$$ . Thanks , Guys


----------



## therapy (Jan 5, 2005)

Ordered my jigs and pole on sunday, hope to get them soon, I'm sure i will not be dissappointed, Can't wait to try the crappie jigs.


----------



## therapy (Jan 5, 2005)

Received my order today, Could'nt be happier, thanks for the free light jigging rod.Just another benifit from joining this site!!!!


----------



## Swamphound (Oct 9, 2001)

Wow...what turn around..ordered on Monday and got my Jigs and pole on tonight (thursday) 

I do have a question, a pretty embarassing one at that  ...I ordered the 24 inch competition grade jigging rod....
How do I attach line to it....there is no reel holder it just has a nice solid smooth maple handle.....


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

You could try tie-wraps. Or get some "What a grip" at K-marts and then use tie-wraps. I also got a rod,talk about craftmanship!!!! Brian is first class.


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

I ordered my jigs on monday, got them thurs. Just in time for our cub scout den to make thier ice fishing poles. The boys all said the jigs look "SWEET" :yikes: I cant wait to get out on the ice and check them out!!!


----------



## Fishnnut (Apr 12, 2001)

good product/

RedMan


----------

